# ISAPI-Filter im IIS einrichten



## Arne Buchwald (11. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte hier lokal im IIS einen ISAPI-Filter einrichten. Ich habe eben schon gegooglet, jedoch hat es kein Resultat gebracht.
Wäre schön, wenn jemand kurz schreiben würde, wie ich einen Filter im System hinzufüge.

Danke.


----------



## Valentin- (12. Januar 2003)

Das ist doch supereinfach:
Rechte Maustaste Arbeitsplatz -> Verwalten -> Dienste und Anwendungen
-> Default Website -> Rechte Maustaste Eigenschaften -> Registerkarte
ISAPI Filter -> Hinzufügen -> Namen geben Executable suchen ...

Oder meinste was anderes?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Januar 2003)

Hi,

ich hatte mir das ganze schon einmal angeguckt, doch funktionierte es zuvor halt nicht. Eben habe ich gemerkt, dass ich den Filter nur für ein Directory eingerichtet hatte ...  

Danke jedenfalls.


----------

